

A VC: The Fiction of 20% - brett
http://avc.blogs.com/a_vc/2007/10/the-fiction-of-.html

======
mikesabat
Great Line:

The scarce resource in the venture capital business is great entrepreneurs
with cutting edge ideas willing to work 100 hour weeks turning the ideas into
businesses. The scarce resource is not capital

------
hacker64
I always felt that VCs continue to spread the 30% minimum ownership myth to
manipulate the expectations of entrepreneurs seeking funding. Good to know
that my gut feeling was right.

------
daniel-cussen
Up to a point, the more VC's ask for, the less leverage the entrepreneur has
to make his fortune, and the less he cares.

